# Bell Sympatico DSL frequent disconnects



## redison (Mar 1, 2008)

*Bell Sympatico DSL disconnects frequently*

Is anyone else out there using Bell DSL Sympatico service experiencing frequent Internet disconnects per day, lasting from anywhere from one minute to 20 minutes. I usually have about three or four per day and it's really annoying. Also, every time it disconnects I get a new IP address.

My service is in Toronto Central (Bay and Bloor).

Also I have made sure that I have phone filters on all my phones.

I would be interested if anyone else is experiencing this problem, and if so where your service is located, and if you contacted Bells technical support what they had to say about it.

thanks.

-Robert


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

redison said:


> Is anyone else out there using Bell DSL Sympatico service experiencing frequent Internet disconnects per day, lasting from anywhere from one minute to 20 minutes. I usually have about three or four per day and it's really annoying. Also, every time it disconnects I get a new IP address.
> 
> My service is in Toronto Central (Bay and Bloor).
> 
> ...


I have no Internet disconnects at all... Bell DSL Sympatico (I have the Total Internet Performance package?!)... I have no filters and am in Toronto East (Queen and Woodbine).


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Total Package as well, and no problems today. I'm around the Danforth area.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

redison said:


> Is anyone else out there using Bell DSL Sympatico service experiencing frequent Internet disconnects per day, lasting from anywhere from one minute to 20 minutes. I usually have about three or four per day and it's really annoying. Also, every time it disconnects I get a new IP address.
> 
> My service is in Toronto Central (Bay and Bloor).
> 
> ...


maybe your dsl modem is overheating, my buddy had the same problem, turned out to be the modem.


----------



## arnab (May 27, 2008)

i was having exactly that problem last month. Then i talked to a customer service and he fixed it somehow


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Shoot, I thought it was just me. I'm really thinking to switch to Rogers.


----------



## shikotee (Jun 1, 2005)

The Shadow said:


> Shoot, I thought it was just me. I'm really thinking to switch to Rogers.


Check outside to see if any beavers have been gnawing away at your telephone line!  

And remember - there are more options than Bell and Rogers.

Feel free to check out: TekSavvy Solutions Inc


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

redison said:


> Is anyone else out there using Bell DSL Sympatico service experiencing frequent Internet disconnects per day, lasting from anywhere from one minute to 20 minutes. I usually have about three or four per day and it's really annoying. Also, every time it disconnects I get a new IP address.
> 
> My service is in Toronto Central (Bay and Bloor).
> 
> ...




hi 
same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago. called tech support reset modem and they did stuff "on their end" - all good now. Danforth/Pape area

b


----------



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not sure whether it's my router, DSL connnection, or my MBP.

I've actually noticed since 10.5.3 that my MacBookPro has been *frequently* losing its connection to my router. I had a very occasional drop beforehand, but now I'm dropping the connection several times a day, though generally only for a matter of a couple of minutes (so far.)

Using it in the exact same place it has been before, and nothing new in the environment. I'm wondering if something in the update pooched something in AirPort for my particular unit; my iMac seems fine, though it's directly next to the router.

Maybe it's time for me to break and get the Time Capsule. I never was a fan of Bell's SpeedStream integrated router-modem units.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

No prob on my side as well. (knock on wood)

Queen & Woodbine area.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

redison said:


> Is anyone else out there using Bell DSL Sympatico service experiencing frequent Internet disconnects per day, lasting from anywhere from one minute to 20 minutes. I usually have about three or four per day and it's really annoying. Also, every time it disconnects I get a new IP address.
> 
> My service is in Toronto Central (Bay and Bloor).
> 
> ...


I haven't had any problems lately but it sounds like a problem I did have 2 years ago when I moved into the house. Unfortunately you have to go trough the Bell BS of calling and complaining to there techs but it sounds like the communications card outside your house is damaged and needs to be repaired, Bell will only come out and repair the communication card once you have talked to a level 2 tech. Also keep tabs of names of people you talk to and of those techs that come to your house to fix the communication card, in my case it took 3 techs to come out to my house to check the communication card before it got replaced and the problem finally got fixed.

Laterz


----------



## redison (Mar 1, 2008)

K_OS said:


> I haven't had any problems lately but it sounds like a problem I did have 2 years ago when I moved into the house. Unfortunately you have to go trough the Bell BS of calling and complaining to there techs but it sounds like the communications card outside your house is damaged and needs to be repaired, Bell will only come out and repair the communication card once you have talked to a level 2 tech. Also keep tabs of names of people you talk to and of those techs that come to your house to fix the communication card, in my case it took 3 techs to come out to my house to check the communication card before it got replaced and the problem finally got fixed.
> 
> Laterz


thanks

The problem I have is I don't live in a house, I live in a large apartment building and have no idea where the communication card is. It happened again today this morning, went out four times in 20 minutes, each time is about two or three minutes it gets really frustrating.

-Robert


----------



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

Just got re-connected after about a 6-hour outage.

According to Bell's tech support line, the GTA is experiencing outages in service and has been for a few days now. Supposedly it's guaranteed it'll be fixed tonight. We'll have to watch and see...


----------

